# Cold-milled flaxseed for dogs



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am no expert on the matter but many years ago I did some research into ground flax seeds in combination with cottage cheese and flax seed oil. This_ combination_ has many health benefits.

I learned that the flax seeds had to be freshly grounded to get the benefit. 
I also learned that the ground seeds gave some people diarrhea.
My girl also had diarrhea after licking out my bowl. She did not have this problem without the seeds.

IMHO it may be best to give your dog Omega 3s through fish oil.


----------

